# Dynamos fake desert rock build with pics



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Ok so i started with the basics...polystyrene sheets,glue, cocktail sticks,sanding paper and grout




















Then i began cutting the sheets and beveling the edges


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

By using cocktail sticks i held the pieces together











With each piece i cut i made it smaller and smaller and fixed it on top












I even cut in space for a few desert plants :whistling2:











I then started the bridge leading to the feeding platform











And shaped them


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Then secured the pieces with cocktail sticks




















Next step was to glue the structure together with glue and cocktail sticks as further support


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

I added another bridge to the other side of the platform




















And with stage one compleat its left for the glue to dry before being grouted


----------



## Bonse (Jul 6, 2009)

Bravo mate, looking good!


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

lot more meticulous than me, i normally just go crazy with a bread knife and see how it turns out!

:lol2:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

:lol2: My fiance would of gone nuts at the mess lol, dont have a lot of room in our flat, hence me working on the floor in the living room with 2 beardies looking at me like im a nutter :lol2:


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

nice looks amazing. 

were did ya get the polystyrene ??


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

B and Q, got a pack of 4 sheets 48" long by 20" wide by 25 mm i think for around a tennar, its in the insulation section, plus ive got some left so ill make small ones for my babys tanks :2thumb:


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

looking really good so far!


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> B and Q, got a pack of 4 sheets 48" long by 20" wide by 25 mm i think for around a tennar, its in the insulation section, plus ive got some left so ill make small ones for my babys tanks :2thumb:


i always look in BNQ but can never find any polystyrene, its that space board which is in big packs lol 

thanks anyway


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

scalez said:


> looking really good so far!


 
Thank you mate, oh by the way i have named one of my new babys after you lol


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

that looks awesome m8 fair play to ya


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

is tile grout stronger than cement? i'm making that but uses cement for covering, and i think it breaks quite easily. maybe i need some layer?


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Not sure to be honest, other people were making theres with grout so i thought i would too, also i have been advised to do at least 4 coats


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Good Job, i hope to someday do this for my reps too


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Nov 15, 2008)

can't wait to see the finished product, I scrolled to page 2 excitedly and then sighed as there is no "and this is one I made earlier"


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

top quality, hope you've got a good hoover


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Beowulf1976 said:


> can't wait to see the finished product, I scrolled to page 2 excitedly and then sighed as there is no "and this is one I made earlier"


 
Lol:lol2: me too, then i realised it was my damm thread hahahahaha




thetomahawkkid58 said:


> top quality, hope you've got a good hoover


I do have a good hoover just not a big one, and its bagless which ment i had to empty it so many times damm it :bash:


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> Thank you mate, oh by the way i have named one of my new babys after you lol


awwww:flrt:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats fab !
So creative ...
Defo a thread to subscribe to !
Well done
x


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

After seeing MEKO's amazing viv build i think its time i finished this project, :bash: due to the fact i had a daughter last year my build was moved to my mums house and has stayed there ever since. I will do my best to get it finished soon i promise :whistling2:


----------

